# Steamed Chicken with Lemon Basil Wrapped in Banana Palm Leaf



## plusfortyfour (Apr 30, 2016)

Ingredients:
½ kg chicken, cut in to 7 pcs
Lemon basils 
1 tomato, cut into 7 pcs
1 cm galangal
1 cm ginger
1 cm turmeric
½ tsp chili powder
6 cloves of garlic
4 cloves of onion
1 Tbs. Knorr All-in-One
1 tsp salt
½ tsp sugar
1 tsp candlenut
2 pcs kaffir lime for removing the raw chicken smell
4 Tbs. cooking oil for sautéing
Banana palm leaves (make it wither by drying it on a stove)

Procedure:
1.Smear the chicken with Squeezed lime juice. Wait for about 10 – 15 minutes. Then, clean it up.
2.Puree all the ingredients with blender, then sauté the puree until it smells aromatically.
3.Put in 7 pieces of chicken, then add 3 Tbs. water, stir until it is dried.
4.Take the dried banana palm leaves for covering the chickens.
5.Put lemon basils on top of each banana palm leaf.
6.Add 1 piece of chicken, and give other lemon basils on the top of the chicken and put a piece of tomato.
7.Wrap up the banana leaves until it covers all. Pin the banana palm leaf with small skewers/toothpicks in the corner and the middle.
8.Repeat the 5-7 step for the 6 other pieces of chicken.
9.Steam the chickens wrapped with banana palm leaf for about 40 minutes.
10.Delicious steamed chickens wrapped with banana palm leaf are ready to serve.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
For chicken: Usually in Indonesia, most of recipes use ayam kampung (Javanese chickens) for better dishes. Ayam kampung is a traditional-raised chicken with low fat under its skin, has yellow-coloured skin and lean and tender meat. It lives freely and searches its food itself.
For MSG enhancer: You can either follow the recipe or use another MSG enhancer, like Accent Flavor Enhancer, with your desired measurement.
For banana palm leaf: Alternatively, if you can’t find any banana palm leaf, you can look for aluminum foil or cooking paper.


----------

